# Bowers and wilkins XT4 loudspeaker



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Did B&W Discontinue this speaker? I didn't see it on their site.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It does appear that way. Why don't you email or call them and let us know. :T


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Will do.

Thanks.


----------



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

They've been D/C'd. Nice though


----------

